# Which SUV?



## riddler (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi, 

I am evaluating 2 cars to buy.. both used. Would really appreciate your experience with either of these cars.. 

Car 1 - Land Rover LR2 - 2010 - 25,000KMs - Full Options - Full Service History - Warranty till 2014

Car 2 - Audi Q5 - 2010 - 27,000KMs - Full Options - No Service History - No more Warranty

The price is pretty much the same, the LR2 is a bit cheaper

My needs - home to work commute in Dubai, not a lot. Weekend trips with family - have a 6 year old

Cant make up my mind - the head says LR2, the heart says Q5.

Whats the verdict - please share you experiences with these cars

Cheers


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Whenever I buy a car with my head....the heart comes back in short order and I end up dumping the car within first year.

Yes, I know I have a problem...


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Neither, both those cars are crap when you look at the over all reliability of the vehicle. Of course this is Dubai and people only care about the fashionable nameplates (Audi, Land Rover, etc.), so it is like shooting yourself in the foot, but trying to pick out the right gun to use.

If those are in fact your only choices, then common sense is the Land Rover since it has less mileage, has verifiable service history, and still has warranty. However, the Land Rover LR2 has no crash test data available so it is unknown how it fairs in a collision, whereas the Audi has done well. 

If you can expand the SUV search, then I would also include some American and Japanese nameplates. Nissan and Toyota make some nice SUV's and if you want luxury, then get the Infiniti and Lexus (the luxury brands of those car makers) versions. Chevy/Cadillac make some decent SUVs as well. Good Luck.


----------



## Vento (Dec 30, 2011)

Try google it... I remember i recently read a big comparisson of mid size suvs, in which the q5 won compared to apx 20 others

Anyways, google it, tons of car reviews on the net )


----------



## frenchtickler (Apr 4, 2012)

AUDI all the way.. to me AUDI is the best car maker.. strong, comfy, good finishing..


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

indoMLA said:


> However, the Land Rover LR2 has no crash test data available so it is unknown how it fairs in a collision, whereas the Audi has done well.
> .


Someone brought the security factor. Go to any dealer and ask about this, they have no clue here. The Japanese dealers are supposed to know the ratings, but here in Dubai ? FAT CHANCE.

Best advice, don't buy based on the looks, but the ones that will protect your family better.

I see you are from India and you have access to more brands here. Do a search in auto reviews there are nice reviews in autotrade.com and other websites. I am sure it will make your heart balance, cuz you will have a bigger list of top notch quality cars to choose from.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

frenchtickler said:


> AUDI all the way.. to me AUDI is the best car maker.. strong, comfy, good finishing..


:spit: In the US, we get rid of cars like the Audi as soon as it reaches 50k miles. The car is too expensive to maintain and something always seems to go wrong with that car at that mark.... engine, trans, electrical, etc. European luxury cars like Audi, BMW, Mercedes, Jaguar, etc. are fun to drive and they look nice, but in the long term, they are crap.... The old school Mercedes (from the late 70's and 80's) were freakin' tanks, they just don't make them like they used to....


----------



## Zackr (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey folks,
Am new on this forum. Was just wondering what kind of a vehicle would be good for the family on dubai streets. I was told, the bigger the better! In case of any incident etc. Is that true....


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

The maths on this is fairly simple....

If you intend to have any form of 'Off Road' driving, even a small bash in the desert go for the LR2.

If you only intend to use it on the road go for the Q5


----------



## riddler (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you all for the inputs.. there's no conclusive answer  

maybe i need to expand the shortlist and look some more


----------

